# Time After Time tv series



## BAYLOR (Mar 6, 2017)

Based on the 1979 film.  2 hour premier on ABC .


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 6, 2017)

I like it !


----------



## REBerg (Mar 16, 2017)

I liked the pilot. I haven't watched the second episode yet. I hope they don't blow my mind with too many paradoxes.


Spoiler



I questioned how a newspaper story could report Jane as Jack the Ripper's third (21st century) murder victim when she had vanished from the earth in the time machine three days earlier. ???
I also hope that the chasing Jack story line isn't going to run throughout the series. I was growing weary of it by the end of the 2-hour premiere.


Wasn't H.G. Wells clearly identified as having been a woman in _Warehouse 13_?


----------



## REBerg (Mar 17, 2017)

*1.03 Out of Time*
The welcoming party (?) for H.G. and Jack keeps growing.


Spoiler



I can see why the time machine and control key might be of extreme interest to those who would exploit it for personal purposes, but how do so many people know that the famous author is visiting the 21st century?


The plot complications are adding dimension (other than the fourth, of course) to the series.


----------



## Ronald T. (Mar 17, 2017)

I liked the pilot.  However, my logical mind and my ability to suspend disbelief come into conflict when I read or see stories that deal with time-travel.  The huge paradox that must be overlooked just seems to strain my tolerance to the breaking point.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 17, 2017)

Ronald T. said:


> I liked the pilot.  However, my logical mind and my ability to suspend disbelief come into conflict when I read or see stories that deal with time-travel.  The huge paradox that must be overlooked just seems to strain my tolerance to the breaking point.


I think of time travel stories as being more fantasy than science fiction, which makes the paradoxes a bit easier to ignore.


----------



## Ronald T. (Mar 20, 2017)

That's an interesting point of view, RE.  But how do you reconcile the necessary technologically advanced machinery with the genre of fantasy?  Fantasy, by definition, has no advanced technology or energy sources.  Just wondering.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2017)

Ronald T. said:


> I liked the pilot.  However, my logical mind and my ability to suspend disbelief come into conflict when I read or see stories that deal with time-travel.  The huge paradox that must be overlooked just seems to strain my tolerance to the breaking point.



I remember when I was reading L Spague Decamp *Lest Darkness Falls*. The main character Martin Padway a 20th century man finding himself in 6th century Rome initially  fretted about as to whether anything he did to the timeline might cause him to cease to exist.  He then concluded that this would not happen because his actions in the past  would simply create an alternate  timeline . This is one way you get around the whole time paradox issue.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 20, 2017)

Ronald T. said:


> That's an interesting point of view, RE.  But how do you reconcile the necessary technologically advanced machinery with the genre of fantasy?  Fantasy, by definition, has no advanced technology or energy sources.  Just wondering.


I guess that I take a broad view of the word fantasy as "the faculty or activity of imagining things, especially things that are impossible or improbable," which I certainly think applies to time travel. After all, is HG's time machine anything more than an elaborate magic wand? 
I enjoy most time travel stories, but I've found that I can't do that of I ponder too long on the disruptions likely to be caused by flitting about in a time line. I just label it "magic" and have a good _time_ with it.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 23, 2017)

*1.04 Secrets Stolen*
The relationships among those who know of HG's presence in the present are connecting, but I'm still unclear as to _how _all these people know that he's here and that the time machine really exists. Maybe I missed something. I've been known to to that.


Spoiler



At least JTR can now only _borrow _the time machine, thanks to the technological upgrade to that gigantic key. I don't know what he plans to do in 1918 Paris -- interfere in the outcome of World War I? How that would serve the interests of a serial killer?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 1, 2017)

*1.05 Picture Fades*
This episode strongly reminded me of *The Twilight Zone *episode, "No Time Like the Past," in which a man wanted to improve the present by changing the past. No matter what he did, however, the timeline remained intact.


Spoiler



Perhaps John's son would have died in the convoy ambush, had John not interfered. Because he did, his son instead died when the cafe was shelled; and the timeline was preserved.


An unalterable timeline, at least in this Universe, would take the paradoxes out of time travel tales. If the past cannot be changed, we cannot, by any action in the past, negate our existence in the future/present.
Of course, where would the fun be in that?


----------



## REBerg (May 11, 2017)

‘Time After Time’ Pulled By ABC Schedule After Five Episodes

I wondered what had happened to this one. Looks like another series that timed out too quickly.


----------



## Dave (May 11, 2017)

I think there is a sixth episode made, but never shown. Anyone know if it will ever be released?

I must admit that, unlike _Timeless_, I found it hard to see where this was going long-term. HG Wells' life is fairly well documented, so no periods where he disappeared. Jack the Ripper is so cliché. And I found his descendant (was it his grand-daughter?) a little odd. The whole genetic experiment to remove violent behaviour seemed a little wacky too. I wondered if they all had another different agenda and were lying to him, and we would later uncover this, maybe in some end of Season cliff-hanger. It isn't going to happen now!


----------

